# Is it ich, or fungus?



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,
Some of you may have heard that I got some L66's. Now they have little white spots on them. I'll try to get in a picture, but what I want to really know is what it is, if it's fatal, if it'll go away, or normal. Please help me, these are my favorite fish in my aquarium and I don't want to lose them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sounds like ich....and pretty well advanced as well..ich attacks the soft tissues first...on plecos it is most often in the gills first and the body later...better crank up the temp to 86 right now and start treating with a good quality ich med...


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Uhhhh....my Tetra heater is non-adjustable. What about the other fish? Will it be too hot for them? How come my other fish don't have it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Post a pic first. It does sound like ich, but plecos rarely get sick. I have two plecos that have not been sick. Check your water parameters, they may be off. I also agree to raise the temp to 86 degrees, it will speed up the life cycle of ich but it will get rid of it, but also treat with an ich medicine to kill the ich. After treatment then you would want to do a 50% water change.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is the infectee...is that even a word? The other one's the same.
:-(


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well ....that didn't work...

kid.....L-66 plecos need to be in warmer water...82-86...obviously they have been in much cooler water and that is why they are sick...your other fish are not the same species and may well be perfectly happy with the cooler conditions..


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

what kinds of other fish can cope with that temperature? Would my mollies and platys be ok with the temperature at 80 degrees?


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Do you do research before add fish? Platies can tolerate temperatures from 64 degrees to 77 degrees F. Mollies can do about 68 to 82 degrees. Hope this helps.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i stated 82-86 with 82 being the minimum ; but 86 being preferred.....
Corydoras Sterbei also like the warmer temps...mollies and platies not so much..


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

They're actually all dead now...oh well. Maybe I can get some corys next time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Plecos rarely get sick. Mine have never been sick since I have had the tank. Yeah they do like the higher temps. Clown loaches are a good fish to put with plecos. Clown loaches can tolerate temps up to 86 degrees.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Angelclown...i was thinking of getting some loaches.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

You're welcome. Yeah loaches are a good fish. Clown loaches are real good. Make sure that your tank is completely cycled. How big of a tank do you have? Clowns need a 300 gallon tank as they get huge. They get 12 inches or more. Other loaches are really good as well. There is a facebook group that you can get on and ask about what loaches would be good for your tank. It is called Botia loaches.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you can't keep plecos i would suggest you not keep loaches..


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, Plecos can be pretty simple to keep. Loaches could be a whole other ballgame.... And sorry about your fish. That's never fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

Loaches are sensitive fish and need a very knowledgeable person to take care of them. I would get some hardy fish, like danios. There are other hardy fish as well. Plecos are one of the hardiest fish around and they rarely get sick. 

Pleco: To keep a fish alive takes a hawks eye, basically. I keep an eye on my fish every single day, I examine them once to twice a day, throughout the day when I am home all day. I feed them once a day. Once I see something, I figure it out within a day or two, then I treat it. With fish, you have to be quick to know how to treat a disease before it gets worse. I have a friend that can help me right away if something is not right with my fish. I also come on here the first day I notice something wrong with my fish. Always have medication handy for curing your fish when they come down with something at the first possible moment. When fish get sick, they decline quickly, because being sick stresses them. I would read up on a lot of fish and their care and ask questions to make sure that you understand what you have read. Yes, taking care of fish can be hard work, but also rewarding. It took me 5-6 years to get my clown loaches as big as they are now. Baby Girl, my biggest clown, almost died from three diseases, but with the help of a friend, she got better and I kept a hawks eye on her. I hope this helps you. I would wait to get fish that are sensitive, for now get fish that are hardy, like bettas, danios, etc.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

My X-Ray Pristella Tetras are pretty hardy... I've had them since late may-early June. I know that's not a long time for you guys but it is for me. I've never had a fish for close to or over a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks, and I have a 10 gallon, about to get a 29 gallon. I'm thinking about getting some cories...what would be the best kind?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are many to choose from...some are very rare and very expensive...but for the most part i would stick with the aneus or paleatus...either normal or albino form..
or for you maybe some aspidoras as they tend to prefer slightly cooler water..


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

lohachata said:


> there are many to choose from...some are very rare and very expensive...but for the most part i would stick with the aneus or paleatus...either normal or albino form..
> or for you maybe some aspidoras as they tend to prefer slightly cooler water..


Yes...I got a Bronze today.


----------

